# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  αριθμος ζευγαριων σε κλουβα

## geopan

Καλησπερα.ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε κλουβα 1.5-1.0-1.0 μπορω να βαλω 5ζευγαρια ζεμπρακια μαζι.

----------


## blackmailer

νομίζω δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα αρχικά, επειδή όμως όταν αρχίσουν να γεννάνε δεν θα τα προλαβαίνεις...έχε το νου σου για τσακωμούς το καλοκαιράκι...

----------


## geopan

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω ξεκινησει ηδη γεννες σε αλλα και αυτα τα ενωσα σημερα.ειναι 5 αδερφες με 5 αδερφους.το απογευμα ηδη ειχαν γινει 2 ζευγαρια,το ενα ειχε διαλεξει και φωλια.αυτο που με παρεξενεψε ειναι οτι υπηρχαν ηδη καποιοι τσακωμοι.υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινουν χειροτεροι η βλεποντας και κανοντας?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα θηλυκά με τα αρσενικά δεν έχουν συγγένεια μεταξύ τους έτσι;;

Συχνά τα ζεμπράκια είναι διεκδικητικά πουλάκια και μπορεί να τσακωθούν για το ποια θεωρούν ως καλύτερη φωλιά! Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να τα ζευγαρώνω χωριστά το κάθε ένα, ή να έβαζες πιο λίγα πουλάκια ίσως;

----------


## geopan

Οχι δεν εχουν συγγενεια.οσο για ενα ενα εχω ηδη αλλα 10 ζευγαρια σε ζευγαρωστρες και ειπα να γλιτωσω χωρο.εχω βαλει μεσα 10 φωλιες σε διαφορα μερη της κλουβας.ειναι 1'50 μηκος 1μετρο υψος και 1μετρο πλατος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έχεις δέκα φωλιές, δηλαδή διπλάσιες από τον αριθμό των ζευγαριών υποθέτω πως δεν θα έχεις τεράστιο θέμα! Μπορεί αν διαλέξουν φωλιές να ηρεμήσουν!  ::

----------


## geopan

Οκ.ευχαριστω.θα περιμενω να δω.

----------


## blackmailer

ναι εννοείται με 10 φωλιές θα βρουν κάποια που να μην την θέλει και κάποιο άλλο ζευγάρι...δώσε και υλικό να χτίζουν μέσα στις φωλιές και θα τη βρουν την άκρη τους...!!! καλές αναπαραγωγές εύχομαι

----------


## geopan

να σαι καλα.ηδη υπολογιζω οπως εχω ξεκινησει(περιμενω 19 νεοσσους να μεγαλωσουν)το καλοκαιρακι θα εχω ενα μεγααααααααααααααλο κοπαδι.

----------

